# Locked out of 95 740iL



## mpjmpj (Mar 21, 2009)

I have read all of these posts and tried all of the suggestions for dead batteries and being locked out. Nothing is working. I have a 1995 BMW 740iL, the battery is disconnected in the trunk and the doors are locked. I have 2 door keys that turn in the door but not past the normal range. I have WD 40ed the lock and worked the key in and out and back and forth for a long time. No luck. I had a locksmith come out and try to hook the interior door handle, I have removed the front grill and tried to open the hood latch, still no luck. Short of breaking a window, does anyone have any other ideas? I only have an exterior lock on the driver side, none on passenger and i have honestly worked that lock for a long time trying to get it to turn. Help!


----------



## BelindaF (Mar 21, 2009)

This happened to me last week on my 735i (1989), my alternator needed to be replaced and my battery was dead and my doors were locked and my hood was closed, I had to call someone to come out and air pop the lock on my door and then I had to charge my battery to get the hood open. Not sure if this will help you out any though since your battery is in trunk but a good place to start, they may be able to air pop your hood.


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Can you get to the large hot wire on the back of the alternator from under the car? I believe that that goes directly to the positive on the battery. Jump it from there.

You will probably have to jack it up high enough to get the plastic belly covers off.


----------



## mpjmpj (Mar 21, 2009)

I will try to jack it up in the morning and see, thanks for the suggestions. I have never heard of air popping? I will look into that as a back up plan.


----------



## mpjmpj (Mar 21, 2009)

*No longer locked out*

Thanks for your responses! I actually jacked up the car and connected a charger to the fog light harness and I was able to use the key fob.


----------

